# PROFIBUS Entwickler-Workshop



## profichip (26 März 2007)

*profichip GmbH*
als Hersteller von ASICs für PROFIBUS DP und SPS-Systemen lädt ein 
zum Product Developer Workshop in Herzogenaurach. 
Dieser Kurs ist speziell für Hersteller von Komponenten der Automatisierungstechnik, 
welche die Entwicklung eines eigenen PROFIBUS-Produktes planen.

Schritt für Schritt wird dabei die PROFIBUS DP Technologie betrachtet.
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt um für alle Teilnehmer auch durch interaktive Beteiligung Erfahrungen auszutauschen.

Neu: VPC3+S Integration

*Nächster Termin:*
*24. September in Herzogenaurach*
*Beginn: 9:00*
*Kursgebühr: 149,00 EUR zzgl. MwSt.*
(Teilnehmer erhalten einen Nachlass auf Entwicklungskits)

(Auf Nachfrage gerne auch andere Termine oder Veranstaltungsorte)

Die Themenübersicht / Anmeldeformular senden wir gerne auf Anfrage: seminar@profichip.com


----------



## afk (26 März 2007)

profichip schrieb:


> 1. Termin: 01. März 2007
> 2. Termin: 20. März 2007


Haben wir nicht schon den 26. März 2007, oder liege ich da falsch ???

Gruß Axel


----------



## marlob (26 März 2007)

Ich werde mir dann schnell mal ne Zeitmaschine basteln und komme dann auch


----------



## Markus (26 März 2007)

ich denke es ist eine ankündigung der folgenden termine gemeint...


----------



## afk (26 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ich denke es ist eine ankündigung der folgenden termine gemeint...


Denk ich mir auch, aber dann sind die vergangenen Termine ziemlich sinnlos und die kommenden Termine wären dafür recht hilfreich ...  

Gruß Axel


----------

